# OSHA fines coors



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

OSHA has cited MillerCoors LLC in Golden, Colo., with 10 alleged safety and health violations from two investigations involving the death of one and the injury of two workers.

OSHA launched an investigation into the company's safety and health practices following the death of an employee at the brewery Feb. 2. A second investigation opened following an accident April 9 in which two employees were injured.

Together, the investigations disclosed one alleged willful and nine alleged serious violations of the Occupational Safety and Health Act's regulations governing electrical hazards. OSHA alleges that workplace conditions contributed to two employees being burned by an electrical arc flash April 9. Furthermore, agency officials allege that inadequate safety measures were in place to protect against electrical hazards at the time of the Feb. 2 accident; however, the Jefferson County coroner's office could not determine if those conditions contributed to the final cause of death.

_"Our hearts go out to the family and friends of the worker who died as well as the two injured workers,"_ said Greg Baxter, OSHA's regional administrator in Denver. _"At the time of both accidents, the company's procedures for dealing with electrical hazards were inadequate. MillerCoors needs to take the necessary steps to eliminate electrical hazards in its workplaces."_

The alleged willful violation stems from the company's failure to ensure the use of appropriate electrical protective equipment when employees were working on or near energized electrical parts. OSHA issues a willful violation when an employer exhibits plain indifference to or intentional disregard for employee safety and health.

The serious violations relate to inadequate safe work practices and failure to ensure adequate personal protective equipment was available and used by employees working on or near energized equipment. OSHA issues a serious citation when death or serious physical harm is likely to result from a hazard about which an employer knew or should have known.

OSHA proposes $128,500 in penalties against the company for the alleged violations.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Zog said:


> OSHA has cited MillerCoors LLC in Golden, Colo., with 10 alleged safety and health violations from two investigations involving the death of one and the injury of two workers.
> 
> OSHA launched an investigation into the company's safety and health practices following the death of an employee at the brewery Feb. 2. A second investigation opened following an accident April 9 in which two employees were injured.
> 
> ...


 and what does OSHA do with that money....?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Oscha*

Beer party, I guess.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Beer party, I guess.


...haha with Pete Coors as the designated driver (he got a DUI) (while running for Senate pretty sure)(and his beer sucks)


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

regieleeroth said:


> ...haha with Pete Coors as the designated driver (he got a DUI) (while running for Senate pretty sure)(and his beer sucks)


 And what is your brand? Iron City?


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> And what is your brand? Iron City?


That and Yuengling used to be. Had my fill, if you catch my drift.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They should be fined for calling Coors light "beer".


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

captkirk said:


> and what does OSHA do with that money....?


 petty cash


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

$128,500. Well, at least we know what OSHA thinks one electricians life is worth. Work safe everybody.....


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

They should take that money and split it between the families....


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

drsparky said:


> They should be fined for calling Coors light "beer".


have you had any budlight lately? It's like dishwater


----------

